# Heres why Ag land is so high.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

7 reasons for the high cost of Ag land.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...alues_are_high/


----------



## PurdueBoiler (Apr 25, 2009)

Even our sand in Indiana is way over priced. Oh well, grandparents bought it for a steal and since we introduced irrigation it may be best yields in IN with this dry weather.


----------

